

Tell HN: Some Comment Permalinks are Broken - aaronblohowiak

Permalinks to children of deleted comments are broken, even though they remain important historical artifacts.
======
DarrenMills
I've noticed that I can no longer make a comment about something I've just
posted. Perhaps this change has larger implications?

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Hmm, the links that were not working just a moment ago now seem to be working
for me. Weird.

